

Ask HN: What comms/collab software do you use for remote work? - zooz

Companies are becoming freer and more open to an idea of their employees working remotely. So I am just wondering what software do you use for audio/video conferencing, maybe whiteboarding and other applications to minimize the gap of not being able to communicate in face to face manner?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
jph
For my software consulting clients:

* Assembla, Basecamp, Trello - project management

* Skype, Google Talk, Adium/Pidgin, Yammer - messaging

* Dropbox, GitHub, and Bitbucket - file sharing

* Wordpress, Jekyl, Google Docs - blogs and writing

------
kls
We use Skype, it has video conference calling, chat, audio and screen sharing.
We use Bitbucket which does either Git, Mercurial, or SVN hosting with a
ticket and wiki system and we use Dropbox.

------
malandrew
Asana, Campfire, Dropbox, Github, Skype/iChat/GoogleHangouts

------
nguyentphai
Emails. Goog docs. Our own app. Team viewer.

